# Old Strela With A New Strap.



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I dont know why i didnt do this before,i had always worn it on a plain military style strap,reflecting its past,but i have just bought a new strap of of Roy,great quality,excellent price,and i think it suites it much better.

BTW,i have always been impressed with all my Russians timekeeping but this watch keeps quite remarkable time.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

That is one mighty fine looking watch, the new strap suits it perfectly... have to say the Strela is definitely on my "wants" list


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice! I'm still trying to find a correct centre chrono hand for mine, but no luck yet.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Which strap is that Russ? Suits it very well.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Jonmurgie & Junior. Paul the strap is a padded Aligator grain strap from R.L.T.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks good Russ on the new strap.









How accurate is the timekeeping on the Strela?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a great choice of stap Russ







goes really well with the vintage Strela for sure


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you PhilM and Bladerunner as for accuracy will time it over 24 hrs.

Regards,

Russ.

P.S Its nice to get back to Russians,i have had a disastrous day!a watch buying frenzy seems to have taken hold of me







.I bought an Omega at a local second hand market paid much more than i normally would for a watch and it looks like its a complete dogs dinner







talk about the dangers of a little knowledge.I will definately be sticking to Russians in the future .


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Russ, will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I cant quite believe it, The Strela did its self proud,+9seconds over a 24 hour period.I wish a few of my other watches were that accurate.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

